#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Fill down in Access

## excelsped

Again and again I need to fill a column (up to 100 rows) with the same number. Control apostrophe requires clicking in each cell - very tedious. Is there a way to do this in one step?

----------


## bigroo1958

Excelsped,

Have you tried an update query? Set your criteria and update that field with the value you want.
Also try Control apostrophe and fill down say 6-10 rows, copy and then paste into the next 10 rows. Copy 20 rows just filled in and paste the next 20 rows...etc. Quick and dirty but this is what I have done in the past.

James

----------


## excelsped

> Excelsped,
> 
> Have you tried an update query? Set your criteria and update that field with the value you want.
> Also try Control apostrophe and fill down say 6-10 rows, copy and then paste into the next 10 rows. Copy 20 rows just filled in and paste the next 20 rows...etc. Quick and dirty but this is what I have done in the past.
> 
> James



James,
I'm still having trouble... when I copy multiple cells and paste down, only the upper cell fills.  For example, if I copy the number 3.6 from rows 1 to 20 and then try to paste into rows 21 to 41, row 21 fills with 3.1 and rows 22 through 40 remain blank.

----------


## excelsped

James,
OK, it worked!  Thank you!!  I'm not sure why it wasn't working last week, but it works now.

Excelsped

----------


## bigroo1958

Excelsped,

I am glad it worked for you, like I said it is quick and dirty, I have yet to find another way!

Thanks

----------

